# 70 eggs later



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all,was hoping for some advice- as ladies who don't know me    I'm 35 have had 4 fresh and 6 fets all embi's good quality but to date i have 70 eggs collected,with no reason for so many failures i've had lots of tests but  still nothing . Have i done enough to move on to donor eggs its a bit like deal or no deal......you just never no whats in the next box. Thanks for reading


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi wanabmum

I have just had my 3rd failed (on Xmas Eve) & I'm sure DE is going to be suggested. 
I have no real explanation or diagnosis. I turn 36 next week & I'm desperate to see 2 lines on a pee stick.
I'm terrified of the thought of DE but I'm not sure how much emotionally & physically I can take anymore.

How do you feel about the DE thing? 

Michimoo x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I'd try a surrogate before trying donor eggs if the embryos you are getting look ok xx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi ladies thanks for the reply, I, m fine with the thought now of donor eggs you get to experience all the pregnancy birth etc and to be honest I have more faith in somebody else's eggs the clinic I am thinking  of going to only has donors that have  had live  births already plus they are 18-25 so good egg quality but it really does worry me if there's something wrong with one of US that has been undiagnosed have put it down to US not being compatible in the baby making department. Don't think a surrogate will be an option for US as we could never really afford that.but I just really don't no when enough is enough what if it just takes one more shot ................arrrrh.x


----------

